# Connecting to the network is taking longer than usual



## think11 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Dell laptop running Windows 7. The problem is that every single time I try to connect to any wireless network, I get a message that says "Connecting to the network is taking longer than usual."

The network almost always connects eventually (about 2 minutes), and once connected there doesn't seem to be any other problem.

This has been going on for about 2.5 months. It began shortly after I restored the laptop to factory default.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

try installing the wireless network driver from your laptop maker's website as it may be newer than the one you have.


----------



## think11 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've tried this, but it has never made a difference.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and maybe 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## think11 (Aug 15, 2012)

The system has Symantec Endpoint Protection installed.

I will try these repairs, reboot, and report back.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Symantec Endpoint Protection is corporate security, isn't it? Is this a company computer?


----------



## MithunSanghavi (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,

What version of Symantec Endpoint Protection are you running?
If I am not mistaken, the Symantec Endpoint Protection is install with Full Features (AV/AS, PTP, NTP) along with SNAC.
Symantec Network Access Control (SNAC) would be be verifying all the compliance related rules and once all the checks are completely successfully, only then you would be provided the access.
I believe this is what is happening.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## think11 (Aug 15, 2012)

I did the TC/IP repairs and rebooted, but that did not seem to help.

This is a personal laptop on a university network.

The Symantec endpoint protection likely isn't the problem. Every other computer on the network is running just the same without problems, and I have verified with IT that my laptop is in compliance. It is version 11.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## think11 (Aug 15, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Carson.Carson-PC>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carson-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : american.edu

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-66-E2-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-66-E2-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-66-E2-10
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-FE-B5-AF-21-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : american.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-66-E2-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5dae:1c4e:5607:7313%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.111.182.34(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 28, 2012 11:57:15 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 28, 2012 1:29:06 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.111.180.11
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.111.180.11
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 196900663
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-69-45-F7-14-FE-B5-AF-21-A7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 147.9.3.20
147.9.3.21
147.9.1.44
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.american.edu:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : american.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:24f2:2b16:f590:49dd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24f2:2b16:f590:49dd%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F3DEB190-72CB-4B91-ACF4-34BA8FB69477}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{95C1CF0E-B4C2-4D5A-B856-2E2CCE1BE86D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DB56C9E3-F368-493B-BB80-0F0C0DBB693E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A3E0D6C3-1227-441B-8275-37EF4C5515BE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Almost always the desired wireless driver for an integrated adapter is from the laptop manufacturer's web site, as pip22 advised. For this adapter try the driver directly from Intel's web site. If that does not help revert back to the driver you have now.


----------



## MithunSanghavi (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,

Could you also let me know the Full version number of SEP 11.x?

To know the version - 
Open the SEP client >> Help >> About

It is always advisable to use the Latest version of SEP 11.x.
The Latest Version of SEP 11.x currently is SEP 11.0.7300

Hope that helps!!


----------

